# Looks like God is gonna wash my car in a minute...



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

That's a genuine photo. Lol


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

It's hailstones. We just had it.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

moleman said:


> It's hailstones. We just had it.


The guys an idiot, everyone know you should use Snow, foam!!


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I walked out of the office earlier and we are on the 3rd floor. Outside was sunny, blue skies... looked lovely. A short wait for a lift and a 5 meter walk outside and I got absolutely drenched, the sky was black and it hailed.

Maybe the Jehovah's were right all along.


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

I've had hail up north today


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The hailstones were the size of peas. Collected a few.


----------



## Max Boost (Apr 9, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> That's a genuine photo. Lol



That's God's way of saying you should have kept Mookitro...............


Whatever happened to that, didn't a wheel fall off once at a track day?


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

its been fine in se london/kent but I am expecting rain as have spent the whole day preparing and polishing the paint on the caldina .

only 3 doors and roof to go so any time now I should think.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

as expected two doors left and down it comess


----------

